# Parrot Cichlid with Fin Rot?



## CRtarheel09 (May 5, 2006)

Hello,

I was away on vacation for a week and upon my return I noticed that my parrot cichlid had two good-sized black spots on its head, near its dorsal fin. It also has some black coloring on the back end of the same fin and a fin on one of its sides. The parrot cichlid as well as all of the other fish in the tank were very healthy before I left.

I did a 50% water change today and added some salt to the water. The water is of good quality at this point. 

Do you think that this is fin rot?

What should I do to fix the problem?

Thanks for your help.

Cameron


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi, :hi:
I've had this problem a lot with parrot cichlids, and it's not even as serious a fin rot so there's not much to worry about. It's usually due to stress. When ever mine get it, it usually dissapears within a couple of days if you eliminate the cause of stress acordingly.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm...

also be aware that one of the fish used to make Parrots is the Red Devil, a fish which noramally gets black spots on it as it ages. It might not be a problem at all, but I guess it's something one would have to actually look at to determine.


----------

